# How much do you tip your outfitter?



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheap, unappreciative, self-centered, and thankless come to mind. I'm sure you've given back every tip you've gotten for custom calls Brad...

What is our world coming to? If someone goes the extra mile, although not required, common decency dictates a little something extra. After all, they made you feel good, why not reciprocate? Perhaps I'm in the minority.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

When I pay 1000 bucks for a new bow I expect a damn good bow.
When I pay 40,000 on a new truck I expect a damn good truck.
When I pay 300 bucks on a good pair of boots I expect a good pair of boots.
What has this society come to when we are expected to pay more for something we should have gotten in the first place.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> When I pay 1000 bucks for a new bow I expect a damn good bow.
> When I pay 40,000 on a new truck I expect a damn good truck.
> When I pay 300 bucks on a good pair of boots I expect a good pair of boots.
> What has this society come to when we are expected to pay more for something we should have gotten in the first place.


You're comparing mass production of giant companies to custom, individualized products. 

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> When I pay 1000 bucks for a new bow I expect a damn good bow.
> When I pay 40,000 on a new truck I expect a damn good truck.
> When I pay 300 bucks on a good pair of boots I expect a good pair of boots.
> What has this society come to when we are expected to pay more for something we should have gotten in the first place.


I often wonder how guides justify the price they charge on some of these big game hunts. Like brown bear in Alaska, moose Hunt in the Yukon, sheep hunts,ect. Being 20k or more what do they do to make that kind of money, and then how much do they expect for a tip on a hunt like that? Call me cheap but that's enough to spend on a hunt walking around to kill a animal they don't own. What if you have 3 guys in camp and nobody get a animal, the guide still makes over 60k on a unsuccessful Hunt. I don't get it...and still expect a tip.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> You're comparing mass production of giant companies to custom, individualized products.
> 
> Apples and oranges.


I don't think so Jason. I don't tip any of the service trades either. I pay good money for a product or a service I expect a good service or a product. Actually, I demand it.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Back when I was doing bear hunts with a friend, there were a few that gifted a trail cam, or a stand, a nice Knife. Stuff like that. It wasn't expected, and we didn't need the stuff. But it was appreciated and remembered.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

When I go charter fishing down in Florida, it's usually 15-20%. 

I could see tipping less if less work is involved but the guys I've used have been pretty decent people and accommodating (I'm typically with my father and he's physically disabled). With the current guy we use he does _everything - _baits hooks, changes lures, unhooks fish, gaffing, he'll move constantly trying to find fish, and then cleans, bags, and ices all the filets at the end.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I get the arguement both ways. Tipping encourages the guy to work harder. But you also get tired of it. Alot of jobs don't have tips, you are expected to do good.

Myself sometimes I wish it was included, just because I never know what is fair, and hate to slight someone, when I didn't realize the customs. But that is why I have been watching this thread, in case I ever go.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I love the "I can afford top notch stuff crowd" but can't get off their wallet to offer a tip. I would leave someone like that on the side of a mountain and see how much my knowledge was worth then.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I love the "I can afford top notch stuff crowd" but can't get off their wallet to offer a tip. I would leave someone like that on the side of a mountain and see how much my knowledge was worth then.


The knowledge is is what the price is based on. A gift at the end is for going above and beyond what was expected in the transaction. And that is a matter of perception.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> The knowledge is is what the price is based on. A gift at the end is for going above and beyond what was expected in the transaction. And that is a matter of perception.


Exactly. Too many people think they need a gift at the end for doing a quality job.
I say do your job well and I will pay you what we agree on.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I love the "I can afford top notch stuff crowd" but can't get off their wallet to offer a tip. I would leave someone like that on the side of a mountain and see how much my knowledge was worth then.


It is attitude like that turns me off from the whole thing. Makes me not want to tip.

My employer expects me to perform a service. I decide if want to do it for the pay.

Do you tip the heart surgeon who saves your life?

I am not against tipping,but as said this does turn me off. Will the outfitter screw me over if the tip is not big enough? I paid him for a service. He pays his people. If he screws his people over, if is not my fault.


Also just because I save up someday to go on a hunt doesn't mean I am rich snob. Sure I got more money then some. But you sound like these kids now these days who feel entitled and resent people who have succeded.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Rounder said:


> It is attitude like that turns me off from the whole thing. Makes me not want to tip.
> 
> My employer expects me to perform a service. I decide if want to do it for the pay.
> 
> ...


Chill out it wasn't directed at you! There's alot of professions that don't get tips and there are alot that do. This is one that its common knowledge that the guides work for tips. How much do you guys actually think the guide is making anyway. Guides I am talking about.....not the outfitter!


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Sometimes I just wish they would pay them more, so I don't have to figure it out, and risk insulting someone.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Sometimes I just wish they would pay them more, so I don't have to figure it out, and risk insulting someone.


Exactly, do you tip your outfitter. Do you tip your guide in front of the outfitter. Tip the guide separate. Do they figure in a guides wages with or without a tip. I myself would like a one set price before the Hunt without a tip. successful or not. It's there job to put you on game. Your job is to kill it.
I was on a hunt one time and saw my guide fishing while I was trying to kill a Whitetail. I thought he should be out scouting new spots or working for me, not fishing. Never shot a deer. No tip and they looked at me like WTF. 5 out of 6 guys went home unsuccessful, they tipped I diddnt. While driving home I thought how nice it must be to make over $10,000.00 and have unsatisfied customers.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know how it works in the hunting world but on a charter boat if there's a deck hand he gets the tip and the cost of the charter goes to the captain. If there's no deck hand and just the captain, it's usually tips are appreciated but not necessary (if I feel they did a good job they get a tip). 

It should be noted that some boats will have gratuity included in the price but you may have to ask.

You could always call/email the outfitter ahead of time and find out their policy.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't pay anyone to take me hunting and fishing. So zip.


----------

